# outside the arts



## tshadowchaser (Dec 1, 2014)

We have had this discussion before but there area always new members so:

When not practicing the arts what do you do for relaxation or recreation

Myself I paint a little,do a little camping, and do whatever my grandson decides will be fun to play


----------



## elder999 (Dec 1, 2014)

I write-poetry and fiction.....I make knives....I do a lot of hiking, camping, hunting-and I shoot wildlife photography-_badly!_...I cook, and I make wine...farm, and work on inventions (my latest is a next-gen smart scope for rifles)....when I'm not training-or _working- _ballroom dancing and shooting as well....oh gosh, and I sail-and I fly (a plane!) but not the best, so no rides! The flying, I mean-I'm an excellent sailor, world --class. I used to do serious  mountain climbing, but these days I stay below 16000 ft., and avoid the technical stuff (and most anything that requires holding my body weight with my fingertips--getting old is not only not for sissies, it's also not for the stupid!) Build and ride Harleys, gunsmith, all sorts of stuff...if you look at my post times, over the years, you can see that I don't sleep very much-_chuckle!_


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 1, 2014)

HMMM I build and wheel Jeeps.  I coach my kids sports teams.  Im a Character Counts Mentor at the high school and Youth group leader at my church.  I fish and hunt a little.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 1, 2014)

elder999 said:


> I write-fiction.....I make knives.....


Id like to try both of these someday


----------



## K-man (Dec 1, 2014)

Outside the MAs we (wife and I) have German Shepherd dogs which we train and trial, the youngest being 17 weeks so that takes a lot of time. Plus we instruct at the local dog club. 

As well we both fly and a couple of months back flew North around the top of Australia and back down the East Coast. We try to get one decent trip in a year. I'm on the committee of the local flying club.

We used to do a lot of scuba diving in days past but now there doesn't seem to be enough time for all the activities we used to do. I still can't understand how I ever had time to work.


----------



## Steve (Dec 1, 2014)

I read a lot.  Also a writer, mostly short stories and screen plays.  I am really a jack of all trades.  Very curious about things, so I tend to do things to figure out how they work and then lose interest before I've become an expert. 

I used to really enjoy working on air-cooled VWs.  I've had several Beetle/Super Beetles and a Karmann Ghia.  I sold the Ghia in 2003, and swore off rolling around on the cold garage floor.  But, recently I've been getting the itch.  If I could find a solid Ghia or Notchback, I'd probably have to pick it up. 

I'm currently very interested in the process of distilling whisky, but haven't moved beyond reading books on the topic.


----------



## elder999 (Dec 1, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Id like to try both of these someday



Cuffee's motto: _Someday is *today*-tomorrow doesn't exist._


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 1, 2014)

I do a lot of things as well as read a lot, walk, cook, garden, knit, sew and I'm a leader in three different sections of Girl Guides so will do anything from camping ( properly lol, Guides do it the old way) to making crafts with the little ones, the Rainbows.


----------



## Elbowgrease (Dec 1, 2014)

Kind of all over the place. Usually insanely focused in whatever direction I happen to be going in. The main ones are music and martial arts. Have been playing the guitar off and on for 26 years. Jazz. Sometimes read a lot, sometimes write a lot. Build bicycles, volunteer at a free bike shop. Work in the garden. Hike. Have done some sailing, a little too expensive for me though. Go hitchhiking. 
Really all over the place.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 1, 2014)

I read. A lot. Partly for recreation, and partly to keep up with advances in ER medicine. I used to be a big gamer, but these days just dabble. I shoot regularly, and tinker with the guns. I build cars (with a couple of gear-head friends), of both the off- and on- highway variety. Well enough that my Dodge and I were in 4-Wheeler Magazines Real Truck Club Challenge. I SCUBA dive, mostly within recreational limits, but some technical diving as well (mostly of the cave variety, rather than super deep). I used to make knives and swords, but have not done any in a few years.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2014)

I try to stay active so hiking, biking, running, swimming, dog walking, scuba diving, etc.  Probably one of my favorite things to do outside of the martial practice is to take pictures and eat good food.  Love food, simply cannot get enough! lol


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2014)

K-Man I am jealous as the scuba diving over your way must be fantastic!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 1, 2014)

I recently started writing poetry, don't know why, I just did. But when I have spare time it is Didgeridoo and Ukulele.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 1, 2014)

Playing with my wife, Scuba, Camping, Fishing, Hunting. All the good things in life


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 1, 2014)

I should mention that I do some volunteering with the Salvation Army Emergency Disaster  Team and with some other food banks in the area.
I help out with Thanksgiving and Christmas distribution of food and gifts.  
These things I do because at one point in my life I needed help and others where there for me and I feel I should give back when I can


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 1, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> These things I do because at one point in my life I needed help and others where there for me and I feel I should give back when I can



I think giving back is a good thing. Giving back is one of the main reasons I teach in a YMCA program rather than a commercial school. It's cheap, which gives a lot of people who could never afford training a chance to experience martial arts. And there are reduced cost (all the way down to free) scholarships available for those who still cannot afford the classes. My income from teaching is exactly $0.00 per year.


----------



## Zero (Dec 2, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> I think giving back is a good thing. Giving back is one of the main reasons I teach in a YMCA program rather than a commercial school. It's cheap, which gives a lot of people who could never afford training a chance to experience martial arts. And there are reduced cost (all the way down to free) scholarships available for those who still cannot afford the classes. My income from teaching is exactly $0.00 per year.


I have thought of that more as well.  Do you think the youth, that may go or have already fallen off the rails, genuinely benefit from coming into your dojo/club/YMCA and having access to training, does it in time keep them away from trouble?   Some of the poor areas close to where I live seem to have little options for the young, perhaps some of the discipline and maybe more importantly, self-confidence instilled by the MA could help them a lot, rather than being street runners for hoods.


----------



## Zero (Dec 2, 2014)

elder999 said:


> I write-poetry and fiction.....I make knives....I do a lot of hiking, camping, hunting-and I shoot wildlife photography-_badly!_...I cook, and I make wine...farm, and work on inventions (my latest is a next-gen smart scope for rifles)....when I'm not training-or _working- _ballroom dancing and shooting as well....oh gosh, and I sail-and I fly (a plane!) but not the best, so no rides! The flying, I mean-I'm an excellent sailor, world --class. I used to do serious  mountain climbing, but these days I stay below 16000 ft., and avoid the technical stuff (and most anything that requires holding my body weight with my fingertips--getting old is not only not for sissies, it's also not for the stupid!) Build and ride Harleys, gunsmith, all sorts of stuff...if you look at my post times, over the years, you can see that I don't sleep very much-_chuckle!_



Elder999, have you tried your hand at Damascus blades?  What types are you into?  I used to work as a blacksmith's apprentice to pay my way through Uni and in addition to the industrial work, he did a lot of ornate stuff, including swords and knives for clients which I used to help him with.  I was looking for the first (and only) Damascus blade I really made just the other day and can't find it, when I do I will take a photo.

I have written poetry and lyrics for a long time but only recently got into being more serious about having something written published, which I am now working on.  I would like to have some fiction published out there, maybe just for vanity's sake, you see, no one is going to read those boring legal documents I have drafted when I am in the ground


----------



## Zero (Dec 2, 2014)

Aside from the personal fictional writing and poetry, I guess I am drawn more to active pursuits, be it in the mountains or on the water.  I love scuba, snorkelling and fishing of any type.  I also enjoy sailing and river and sea kayaking.  I run a lot in the woods and used to mountain bike and compete in that, would like to get back into the mountain biking again...
Now that I live in the UK I don't hunt anymore but used to a lot and am a keen hiker and camper.
I try to inject some culture into my life by going to the museums, theatre and galleries, although this is mainly to keep my missus on side as she does indulge my outdoor and sporting pursuits and thankfully is happy to join me on most of them (but I do enjoy viewing certain art)!!


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 2, 2014)

What a great thread. Well hmm at the moment I don`t have a lot of time for other activities since I train every day of the week usually working late on weekdays then going straight to the dojo and sleeping loong in the weekend then get up and go training. I enjoy reading fantasy and science fiction (Isac Aasimov, Timothy Zahn, JRR Martin) or watching a good movie in the evening. Like to go hiking in the mountains and taking short walks everywhere, I park a bit away from both home, work and the dojo so I can stretch my legs a bit. My neighbor is quite the chef so sometimes we`ll cook (she`ll cook, I`ll just cut, peel and slice ingredients  ) for friends or family. I used to be into D&D roleplaying and still get together with the old gang once or twice a year for a weekend of adventure and slaying dragons. Planning for this I sometimes spend time designing my own fantasy world and everything in it, elves dwarves trolls etc.


----------



## K-man (Dec 2, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> K-Man I am jealous as the scuba diving over your way must be fantastic!!!


If you have a boat it's pretty good but to get a decent dive you need to go up North to the Great Barrier Reef off Queensland or Ningaloo Reef off Western Australia. 

I forgot to mention kayaking as a hobby. If you kayak I've got some nice white water paddles close by.


----------



## zzj (Dec 2, 2014)

Most of my free time is spent looking after my 3 yr old son and 6 month old daughter. Besides that I collect, play and design boardgames and card games.

I also play classical and fingerste Jazz / bossanova guitar, arrange music for solo guitar.


----------



## K-man (Dec 2, 2014)

Greetings to you all from my furry friends in Australia!


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 2, 2014)

K-man said:


> Greetings to you all from my furry friends in Australia!
> 
> View attachment 19065


Nice looking dogs.  I did some K9 training for a while it was fun and amazing what the dogs can learn.  I did some work with military bomb dogs heading to Iraq and was just shocked at how smart these dogs were.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 2, 2014)

Zero said:


> I have thought of that more as well.  Do you think the youth, that may go or have already fallen off the rails, genuinely benefit from coming into your dojo/club/YMCA and having access to training, does it in time keep them away from trouble?   Some of the poor areas close to where I live seem to have little options for the young, perhaps some of the discipline and maybe more importantly, self-confidence instilled by the MA could help them a lot, rather than being street runners for hoods.



I think they do, yes. I can't prove it with rigorous science though.
Kids need - and want - structure. If they don't get it from their family, they will get it somewhere. Exposing them to a source of structure and clearly defined rules of conduct can't hurt... I know that my own training certainly influenced my development as a person in appositive way.
I've seen Jr High and High School aged students who were on the edge turn into solid citizens. I like to think their MA training might have had something to do with that.
On the other hand, I know of at least a couple former students who are in prison, so we can't pretend that MA training is a panacea.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 2, 2014)

K-man said:


> If you have a boat it's pretty good but to get a decent dive you need to go up North to the Great Barrier Reef off Queensland or Ningaloo Reef off Western Australia.
> 
> I forgot to mention kayaking as a hobby. If you kayak I've got some nice white water paddles close by.



I forgot kayaking and paddle boarding on my list as well.  We love to kayak and I imagine your part of the world is fantastic for that!


----------



## Instructor (Dec 2, 2014)

I am building an airplane.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 2, 2014)

Instructor said:


> I am building an airplane.



Me too. 






That's probably not what you meant though, right?


----------



## Elbowgrease (Dec 2, 2014)

I was considering building an autogyro for a little while. It never got off the ground though...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 2, 2014)

LOL,   My grandson and I have contests to see who's paper airplane will go the longest distance

Instructor  who type of plane are you building and do you have help or is it on your own


----------



## Instructor (Dec 2, 2014)

Sorry Dirty D I can't watch/see your attachment on this computer.  Mine is a new Design from TEAM Minimax called the Epic.  It will be a two seater.


----------



## K-man (Dec 2, 2014)

My wife decided she would rather fly than watch me glue and screw for years.

So ...


----------



## K-man (Dec 2, 2014)

Instructor said:


> Sorry Dirty D I can't watch/see your attachment on this computer.  Mine is a new Design from TEAM Minimax called the Epic.  It will be a two seater.


Just looked it up. Looks like it will be great fun. What stage are you at?


----------



## Instructor (Dec 2, 2014)

K-man said:


> My wife decided she would rather fly than watch me glue and screw for years.
> 
> So ...
> 
> View attachment 19066



Falco?

Heard they were throwing in the towel this year.


----------



## K-man (Dec 2, 2014)

Instructor said:


> Falco?
> 
> Heard they were throwing in the towel this year.


Good call. It's the Falco's baby brother the Pioneer. Based on the Falco design and built by Alpi in Italy. This one is the P300 with the 912ULS Rotax.
http://www.iaopa.eu/mediaServlet/storage/gamag/aug11/p26-31.pdf


----------



## Instructor (Dec 3, 2014)

I've built all the wing ribs and I am just starting the empennage.


----------



## K-man (Dec 3, 2014)

Instructor said:


> I've built all the wing ribs and I am just starting the empennage.


Cool. Sounds as if it is a build from the bottom up. A lot of kits are supplied with a fair bit of construction completed.


----------



## Instructor (Dec 3, 2014)

I find its very enjoyable like building a life size model plane.


----------



## K-man (Dec 3, 2014)

Instructor said:


> I find its very enjoyable like building a life size model plane.


Just this time it is life dependent.   But, once it is finished and flying it will give you a fantastic feeling of satisfaction. I have a number of friends who have homebuilts and they have really put in a great effort.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 4, 2014)

ouyside of martial arts i like telling jokes 
my day isnt complete until i atleast tell one joke of the day


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

Walking is one of my activities, I cycle as well. Generally though, music, gaming and looking through internet sites. Spending time with friends and wot not. Do a lot of reading in my own time as well. Plus all gym and fitness studio stuff. A bit boring really lol.


----------

